

Hiring a development team to build a new FOSS app - edison_carter

I&#x27;ve just about secured funding to underwrite the development of a new application to be released under the GPLv3. I have no idea who to talk to about doing the actual development work, though. Is it hard to find software developers who will write F&#x2F;OSS for hire? Are there established, respected groups who do this kind of work routinely? Any suggestions or guidance appreciated.
======
nunobrito
Most developers are capable of writing FOSS code. What you need is to make
sure that the code base remains compliant (licensing quality). I talk from
experience of our own software as FOSS and the fact that I specifically focus
on licensing compliance:
[http://www.fsf.org/licensing/team](http://www.fsf.org/licensing/team)

We develop the tooling that the Linux Foundation makes available on their side
for evaluating the licensing quality. Look here:
[http://spdx.org/tools/community/triplecheck-
reporter](http://spdx.org/tools/community/triplecheck-reporter)

Somewhere around the web you should be able to find my contact details if you
want to exchange some tips on things to do or avoid in FOSS development. Just
drop me a message.

